# big fish on 10# mono



## trophytroutman

took my wife fishing and she hung up on a fish i had to end up landing.she was using a 7'spinning rod w/shimano sedona reel spooled w/10# mono.didnt have scale big enough so we measured the length and girth and used the formula to get est. weight.ended up with an 80.86lb black drum.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Won't go 80lbs but nice fish.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Nice big ugly! Look for our month long CPR Tournament early next year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*Looks SLIGHTLY larger than 40lb my son caught a couple of years ago. He caught his on 10lb P-Line. I've never been broke off on the X- Strong olive green P -Line, even playing out at the rocks catching 42-45" Bullies...:dance:*


----------



## Bonito

Man Trophy, Huge fish on light line. Great catch. Long fight. Way to hang in there. I wonder what the pound test was at the end of the fight.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I do not have a Shimano Sedona. I have noticed all their spinning reel names start with "s" and all their casting reel names start with "c'. But, I'd say the Sedona has a decent drag and you must have used it! Congrats!


----------



## moganman

Huge fish, but I say about 45-50 lbs.


----------



## ChrisH

Sry, i say 45 lbs. not trying to dog you or anything..


----------



## Just Jiggin'

Agreed with everyone else on here. If you could hold out 80 pounds like that you should be in weight lifting tournaments lol. Great fish though!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Don't listen to them TTM! That fish is every bit of 70-75lbs!


----------



## REELING 65

Good job!


----------



## coup de grace

*way to go....*


----------



## iridered2003

Miles2Fish said:


> Don't listen to them TTM! That fish is every bit of 70-75lbs!


yea RIGHT. that fish will go 45 to 50lbs, but a really nice job on 10lbs line.


----------



## ChrisH

i think that would be a record then....
for texas.


----------



## CrazyYak

Hell of a fish on 10lb mono, I'd guess just over 45lbs. Take her back the end of February through mid-March, you can regularly catch 10-20 fish p/person when the Drum run is on. That size fish is definitely on the larger size. You're one of the lucky ones to have a wife that enjoys fishing!


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*great catch*

that a BIG drum!


----------



## moonriver

light line, big fish. Good job.


----------



## Finatic

thirty, forty, fifty. Heck if I know. Lot of fish for 10#. good job.


----------



## Finatic

The picture weighs 7 lbs.


----------



## chagoberman

Hell if a catch for a 10 lb line... Great trophy


----------



## bzrk180

Not to hijack.... I never thought about that!!



> I wonder what the pound test was at the end of the fight.


----------



## -D

Great fish - good job.


----------



## REELING 65

Nice...big'un's on light line..awesome!


----------



## ProjectDrift

*Got to love 2cool*

I personally like to believe that when it comes to pictures, they make our ladies look a little larger and our fish look a little smaller....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Caught a few that big but on 12# and a shimano calcutta-half of a blue crab. On big blacks like that there is a good way to guesstimate weight...theyre about one pound per inch. Very nice drum! Don't you love it when the ladies catch the big ones? Great catch!


----------



## KILT610

Great fish on 10 lb. line but I don't think he's 80 lbs....The formula is length time girth squared and then divided by 800.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

I was catching(C&R) on jig ,one 40',23lb.red fish fishing on the bank at ROLLOVER PASS with 16' telescopic graphite rod,ABU CARDINAL STAMINA DRAG 600U(ultra light spinning reel),FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB.line.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Photo by ED SNYDER


----------

